# Paph Frank Booth bud watch



## Gilda (Jun 11, 2016)

From the rear... for Troy, also. Will turn him and take a bloom picture when he's fully opened. This Paph Frank Booth survived the massacre of two years ago. Presented with a spike and a new growth this year... YAY !


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2016)

Congrats!!! I already like it, mine is not far behind


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2016)

The Booths are all great flowers -- this one seems to be no exception!


----------



## troy (Jun 13, 2016)

Wheres the update???


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 13, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## Gilda (Jun 14, 2016)

troy said:


> Wheres the update???


Waiting on all three to open.


----------

